#ubuntu-arb 2012-03-28
<ajmitch> wendar: thanks for adding agenda items :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-03-29
<ajmitch> stgraber: your lxc posts on your blog are useful, I'm looking to try & use it for something a bit lighter than virtualbox for testing :)
<stgraber> ajmitch: thanks! yeah, I'm using containers everyday for testing. Even got d-i to run in a container so I can test netcfg without a VM :)
<ajmitch> nice
<ajmitch> I've been using vagrant to automate set up & tear down of VMs, is there something similar for lxc?
<stgraber> not that I know of, most people using lxc for development setup a basic container by hand, then use lxc-clone or lxc-start-ephemeral to spawn new containers based on that template
<ajmitch> right, that sounds useful
<stgraber> (clone copies the container, lxc-start-ephemeral uses overlayfs to do copy-on-write and looses all changes when shutdown)
<ajmitch> I think ephemeral containers is what I'd use most
<ajmitch> no man page for lxc-start-ephemeral, how disappointing ;)
<stgraber> yeah, it's not upstream yet, I know hallyn started working on a manpage when preparing the branch for upstream
<stgraber> ajmitch: http://people.canonical.com/~serge/lxc.serverguide.pdf might be useful, a better version has been pushed to the ubuntu server guide but I don't think it's online yet
<ajmitch> thanks
#ubuntu-arb 2012-03-30
<wendar> meeting time?
<cielak> wednar: the meeting is on 18.00 UTC, so you're an hour early, I guess
<cielak> wendar: sorry, misspelled your nick
<wendar> cielak: ah, then I've got it scheduled wrong
<wendar> <sigh> timezones...
<cielak> wendar: the fridge calendar says it's 17.00UTC, actually
<cielak> but the agenda & mail on list claimed it's 18.00
<wendar> cielak: yes, I set that up
<wendar> I set up the calendar entry
<wendar> fixed now
<cielak> :)
<ajmitch> wendar: might be time to change the meeting time anyway :)
<ajmitch> it's hard enough waking up now, next month I won't have DST to help me
<wendar> ajmitch: sure, whatever time works
 * ajmitch doesn't expect a full turnout anyway
<wendar> aye, we do most things on the mailing list anyway
 * stgraber waves
<ajmitch> hi stgraber
<ajmitch> lfaraone, highvoltage: ping
 * ajmitch hasn't seen fagan online for months
<highvoltage> ajmitch: pong
<ajmitch> ok, so the usual people are around, we can probably go to -meeting :)
 * highvoltage warps over
 * ajmitch shall try & write up something coherent for minutes on the wiki
<lfaraone> pong ajmitch
<lfaraone> oh, right.
<highvoltage> hey there lfaraone
#ubuntu-arb 2012-03-31
<wendar> ajmitch: I've sent out messages to all the devs with apps published in Oneiric about the upcoming update to Precise
<ajmitch> wendar: excellent, thanks
#ubuntu-arb 2013-03-29
<cor3ntin> Hi. I tried to submit an app to the ubuntu sofware center, it's a game, that comes with this own launcher/updater (the game in itself is about 1GB) - as I knew this was rather peculiar, I contacted John Pugh directly, he told me there would be no particular issue with that. Few months later, as I finally submitted the application, he then told me having a launcher was actually an issue. Which I have trouble to accept since that t
<cor3ntin> he way steam work. so, I hope I could have a definitive answer. Are updater a no-go and, if not, how and where should the game data be installed ? ( in /opt with setuid, /opt with polkit or in ~/ ?).
#ubuntu-arb 2013-03-30
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
